# Woman's Hour - Discussion on NHS funding for IVF today



## andymay (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi 
there was a quite measured (good old R4) debate on Woman's Hour on NHS funding for IVF. I didn't agree at all with what one of the commentators (in the 'against' camp) had to say, but she made her points with tact and empathy, and the discussion was handled in a sensitive manner. Well, I thought (certainly compared to a Daily Mail rant!)
If you want to hear it, it's on the Listen Again tab on the Radio 4/Woman's Hour page on the BBC. I sent a msg afterwards with some comments to the programme.
AM


----------

